# VST basket



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Would like to try a VST or similar basket as I think I would like to see if I can impove thinks abit.

Has anyone got first hand experience with a classic ? And where is the best place to buy ?I have looked at few places and some people don't seem to have the stock of the double basket..


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a 17mg Strada basket. Very similar. Just doesn't fit my QM PFs,

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

What about this?

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ims-competition-filter-basket-18-22g


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> I have a 17mg Strada basket. Very similar. Just doesn't fit my QM PFs,
> 
> Let me know if you're interested.


Oh yeah , you have just got a new setup , totally envious of you , you have got a great machine there ,should stop upgadeitis for a while. If you want to part with the basket it I'm up for a deal.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

oracleoftruth said:


> What about this?
> 
> http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/ims-competition-filter-basket-18-22g


i am assuming these are very similar to a VST? Do you have any experience of these baskets (is this what you use)?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jason you can change your signature now , assuming youre using the QM that is LOL


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes and no. I've heard good things and I have one but i've not used it yet as it only arrived yesterday!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

the ims baskets are superb


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

oracleoftruth said:


> Yes and no. I've heard good things and I have one but i've not used it yet as it only arrived yesterday!


You will have to let me know how you get on.

I have read up a bit on VST basket and have seen some HI RES images of them and they look so different to what I am using I am sure they can bring something to the party as they really look a quality piece of kit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> i am assuming these are very similar to a VST? Do you have any experience of these baskets (is this what you use)?


The ims would seem to have larger dose tolerances than the vst baskets which ideally perform best in the plus / minus 1g of their intended dose .

The ims baskets seem easier to achieve pretty extractions with than the vst .

I don't know why this is though.

Taste wise , I'm not sure I have a defined enough taste buds to tell the difference between them .


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> The ims would seem to have larger dose tolerances than the vst baskets which ideally perform best in the plus / minus 1g of their intended dose .
> 
> The ims baskets seem easier to achieve pretty extractions with than the vst .
> 
> ...


This

I found using VST baskets with a bpf a frustrating experience too many wonkey pours and squirters!! Some lovely looking ones too! I am sure this is all technequie and VSTs just seem to be more senstive to my inadequaceis! Using an IMS makes it seem like I am better!! Consistently good looking extractions.

As far as taste in a couple of crude tests I did the IMS shots tasted better and could get the tasting notes better than a VST shot probably cause the extraction wasnt as good in the VST (down to me). So at the moment it IMS all the way for me


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> The ims would seem to have larger dose tolerances than the vst baskets which ideally perform best in the plus / minus 1g of their intended dose .
> 
> The ims baskets seem easier to achieve pretty extractions with than the vst .
> 
> ...


I am not sure i have the taste buds either to tell the difference, but just started using the naked portafilter so can watch more of whats going on. I think I would like to try a better quality basket though to gain more confidence in my extraction . I have been messing about a bit to try and gain a consistency , really found my feet with the grinder but now messing about with weights and times , starting to think the limitations of the classic is it temperature stability.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What does VST and IMS stand for?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> What does VST and IMS stand for?


Voice system technology


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ims

Industriamaterialistampati


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Booom, you here all week?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Booom, you here all week?


Finished work early, messed around pulling shots all afternoon so might have OD ed a BIT LOL


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

You want the basket mate? I'm sure I paid £12 inc delivery.

I'm happy to send it for that if you are?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> You want the basket mate? I'm sure I paid £12 inc delivery.
> 
> I'm happy to send it for that if you are?


 Let's get the weekend out of the way first, I have had a dear old week. but yeah could be interested been put off track a bit by others talking about IMS baskets


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

No probs mate, I have a IMS also and use that with my naked PF.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry to butt in.do the ims baskets take a torr 58.4mm tamper?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Sorry to butt in.do the ims baskets take a torr 58.4mm tamper?


I haven't got an IMS but I believe they do.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mike mc said:


> Sorry to butt in.do the ims baskets take a torr 58.4mm tamper?


Yep! They do.........


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers guys.think I'll buy one to compare to the vst.(hoping its more forgiving really lol)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've got a 58.5 that fits IMS nicely


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I've got a 58.5 that fits IMS nicely


Always got to go one bigger


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Just a coincidence it happened to match my grinder


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's not the size, it's what you do with it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Did Mrs jeebsy tell you that


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The VST and IMS baskets produce a noticeably different shot (taste)

I have found that the 14/20 IMS basket works nicely in my naked portafilter (using an Alex Duetto MkIV) and produces a slightly sweeter shot than the same variables in the VST

However, when used in a standard portafilter (with spouts) I find the reverse.

I don't know why this could be but have replicated the same experience across 4 different beans and across the dosing spectrum.

However, if I change the temp a little (~.5c lower) using the VST I can replicate the sweetness found in the IMS basket with the naked portafilter.

I suspect this has something to do with flow and comparing these baskets adds that variable into the mix.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Now I have started to use the naked handle I can see whats going on, I can achieve quite a good stream and I get some nice striping at the beginning of the shot , it lightens up at about 20 seconds but I can quite clearly see some dark colours(oil) still coming through around the edges , I thought trying a better quality basket was worth a go, not sure about whether I am getting as much as I can expect from the classic.


----------

